# Let's talk tires. (Brits can talk tyres).



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Like most folks here we commute AND ride distance on weekends. We don't really have a "Commuting" bike as such, we will commute on any of our bikes (as well as do a Double Century on any of them).

That means our tires have to be tough and have a great deal of performance too. That is pretty tough for Miss M who rides 650C wheels so she is always on skinny high pressure tires. A harsh ride during the week and worn tires on the weekend.

I like a medium width tire 700x26-28mm but wouldn't mind going wider. I run Panaracer T-Serv 700X28, Ruffy Tuffies 700X26 (actually very wide tires in spite of the nominal measurements) and my favorite Continental 2000s 700X28.

Anybody have a favorite wide (at least 28mm) tire that works well for commuting and long weekend rides? If so where do you get them and what do they cost?

And I suppose if there is a tire you hate we wouldn't mind hearing about that too.

Talk to me.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

After trying lots of tires, I keep coming back to Michelins. The Carbons (now called Krylions) seem to provide a good compromise between performance and wear, however, I run ProRace2s on two of my bikes. Michelins seem to run wider than other brands, so their 23s are as wide as many 25s, and their 25s are more like 28s. Seems like the Krylions in 700x25 would be a very good all-purpose tire for commuting as well as general riding.

I haven't actually tried the Krylions yet, but used the previous generation Carbons and they lasted a very long time. My only gripe about them is the colored stripes on the sidewalls. I prefer all-black tires, and for a long time, Carbons were only available with yellow stripes, which I don't like. Now they come with red, yellow or grey sidewalls -- so I guess the grey ones will do. Another good thing about Krylions are the price. Critusa sells them for $27 each, including shipping.

BTW, I have a pair of ProRace2s in 700x25 on one of my bikes, and I can't wear them out. They've got at least 2000 miles of use and appear to have lots of miles left on them. They are so wide that I can barely fit them through my brake calipers (Ultegra) with the level switched open, so they truly fit more like 28s. What's nice is that you can run them at much lower pressure than 23s, so they provide a very comfy ride.


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

Re 650C tires, my son came across an ebay listing for "Bontrager Race X Lite Kevlar Beaded Tires. They measure 650 x 25 and weight about 200 grams each" which was a surprise to me because I have not seen 650C tires in a width larger than '23'. The ebay store is Rocky Mountain Cyclery. At the claimed weight of these tires, they probably don't have extra puncture protection hence the "Lite" description in the name.


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Like most folks here we commute AND ride distance on weekends. We don't really have a "Commuting" bike as such, we will commute on any of our bikes (as well as do a Double Century on any of them).
> 
> That means our tires have to be tough and have a great deal of performance too. That is pretty tough for Miss M who rides 650C wheels so she is always on skinny high pressure tires. A harsh ride during the week and worn tires on the weekend.
> 
> ...


I am on my second set of Continental Contact 32's with the 'safety system' ply. Good tire for me - commuting, trail and distance road. Pressure is decent and traction off road is great. I like the wide tire. I was running some Conti Ultra Gators in a 25 and found it to be a bit limiting in its ability to run in most all conditions of fun.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Anybody have a favorite wide (at least 28mm) tire that works well for commuting and long weekend rides? If so where do you get them and what do they cost?


I have been using Continental GP Four Season tires on my regular commuter for a year or two and just put a pair on the Street Dog. I have 25s, but they also come in 28s. I bought mine at the LBS, where they were pricey ($50+ each). But, I see that they are available on biketiresdirect.com for $37.95. The tires on my commuter have held up well on the rough, potholed streets of Baltimore and I have not had a . . . in over year. I also use my commuter bike in the winter for long weekend rides (that is long in my book, not yours -- for me a long winter weekend ride is 30-40 miles). They Four Seasons do well on those rides, too.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

I like 32 mm Continental Top Touring, but I think they've been discontinued. I have the harder, tougher, longer wearing orange label on the back and the softer white label in front. I don't get flats (and am not afraid of curses), they last a lot of miles, and I can ride some pretty rough singletrack, gravel roads, and pavement. 70 psi softens the ride. I don't care if I'm a little slower. I took the computers off my bikes a couple of years ago and am blissfully ingnorant about speed and distance.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

I like both Panaracer and Schwalbe tires. On my bikes (cx and fixed gear), I run larger tires - the narrowest tires I own are 25mm but I generally have 28-35mm on both bikes.

I like the Panaracer T-serv in 32mm and I've also used the cheaper Urban Max in 32mm with success as well. Both tires roll great and are pretty cheap. I generally just pick them up at the LBS or online when I can find them on sale.

I think Schwalbe tires are my favorite tires but they cost more than the Panaracers so I've used them less (since I'm a cheapskate). I've used both the Marathon Slick and Marathon Plus tires with great success. They're a little heavy but roll well and are very flat-resistant. I'm not a racer so I could care less about the weight.

I've used Schwalbe tires on my mountain bikes as well and been very impressed with the quality of their products across both product lines. If you're looking for a new tire, you might check them out.

http://www.schwalbetires.com/


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

for me the tyres get matched to the machine 

I commute almost exclusively on a fixed which gets little long distance use - it runs right now on 700 x 32 Armadillos 80 psi as road conditions are variable and there's some offroad potential when I feel like it - mostly it just feels bomber to have big beefy tyres on the commute bike

the mtb obviously has some street slicks - Continental 26 x 1.5 80 psi and some knobbies 2.2 30-60 psi for offroad

the cross bike has 1. knobbies - Continental 700 x 28 40-65 psi, 2. all weather riding and touring tyres Pasela 700 x 28 80-100 psi and 3. Continental roadie tyres 700 x 23 at full whack

roadie runs exclusively in dry weather on Continental 700 x 23's at 110 psi


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

So far my Panaracer T-Serv ("for Messenger," sigh) 28s have been great. Much faster than my Conti City Contact 32s, much better handling, but still just as smooth. If not smoother.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Gatorskins*

Gatorskins are fairly flat resistant, long wearing, and performance is ok. Not too heavy. Can get them for $30-$40. Available 23-28mm wide. Wire or Kevlar bead. If I were to use only one tire for everything, this would be it.

I like'm.

Doug


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

For the last year I have been commuting on armadillo nimbus 28mm tires. I rode armadillo tires for the practicality due to the tons of glass that I had to ride over. The nimbus tires were different. They have an inverted type tread that really rides nice compared to the standard armadillo. Good wear and flat resistance. I will probably use them again on my PNW commute. They are heavy, but so am I.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

Too soon to tell, since I just got 'em, but I'd been having a big run of snakebites under my Contis the last couple of weeks on account of they've been repaving the main drag I commute along and it's spent ten days ground down with the train tracks poking up 4 inches from the pavement and I don't quite have my fixed-gear bunny-hop down well enough to get the rear tire clear every time.

So I hit the LBS and told them my tale of woe and they recommended Bontrager Race Lite Hardcase. One fellow told me he'd been commuting on them for a long time and flats so rarely that he's stopped carrying an inflator or a patch kit (Now to me, that's just asking for it. If you're carrying a lock, how much can you worry about a few tools?). They come in 700 x 23 through 28 and list for about $30. I bought the 25s.

I'll report back after I have some miles on them.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The Conti 4-Season and Bontrager tires wear out way too fast for me, I'm lucky to get 2 months out of a rear. I always had good luck with Michelins for racing. Gatorskins just aren't wide enough for what I am looking for (lots of dirt this summer).

I'll have to check out the Schwalbes.

Anyone run Avocet tires anymore?


----------



## KonaRider (Jul 20, 2005)

Bontrager Race Lites are very thin...I was running them on my roadie, I suffered a lot of flats. 
They are fast though.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

I like Panaracer Pasela TGs (28mm) on my commuter. They wear just as well as the Armadillos I used to run, but ride a bit better and are much cheaper. My long distance bike has Ruffy Tuffies 700X26. They ride very well and are very flat resistant. I have Michelin Carbons (I think) on my geared bike, mostly because that's what I put on there a couple years ago and haven't worn them out yet. (I ride the other bikes alot more.) 

I have come around to liking toughness over lightness for tires. Since I've made the transition I spend much, much less time fixing flats on the side of the road. I think the net time saved more than makes up for the "extra" weight. Also, I have much better odds of wearing out the tougher tires before a cut renders them useless than with the lighter tires, making the tougher tires even more cost-effective.


----------



## MSD (Jul 17, 2006)

MB1 said:


> The Conti 4-Season and Bontrager tires wear out way too fast for me, I'm lucky to get 2 months out of a rear. I always had good luck with Michelins for racing. Gatorskins just aren't wide enough for what I am looking for (lots of dirt this summer).
> 
> I'll have to check out the Schwalbes.
> 
> Anyone run Avocet tires anymore?


I used to run Avocets when I lived in California. I don't think you can get them here (UK). Pity - I really liked them - long life, not many flats, nice ride.

Right now I'm running Specialized All-condition Pro's (700x25) on the commuter. So far, so good.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I like Conti Top Touing 700 x 32 for commuting but they are heavy as hell. Like someone mentioned, they got discontinued. I have a set of Conti City Contacts I just got from Bike Tires Direct to replace them when they die.

http://www.biketiresdirect.com/productdetail.asp?p=COCIT&buttonAction=ci_COCIT


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Michelin Dynamics*

These are great tires--about $10 each at Nashbar right now, or your LBS for <$14.

They come in 23, 25, 28, and 32...I use the 25 (actually, being Michelins, closer to 26 or 27) on my main bike, and the 28s (again, fatter than that) on my rough/touring bike. 

Why?

1. They're cheap.
2. They last.
3. They're cheap.
4. They feel great...I don't think you can distinguish their ride from the Axial Carbons. In fact, a comparison I did three years ago convinced me to put the Dynamics on my main ride.
5. They're cheap.
6. There is _no_ number 6.
7. They're cheap.

Did I mention how inexpensive they are? All black, slick (with some cosmetic siping), lots of sizes...


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

I ride into work, race, and train on Conti GP 4000's 23 X 700. Interestingly enough I had my first puncture sometime last night during a crit practice race but I didn't notice until I unloaded it when I got home. Other then that instance, the tires are redonkulously fast and can handle the road garbage that's still all over the roads. I've only put a little less then a 1000 miles since I got them and they haven't worn much at all. You can get 'em cheap on ebay too.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Ritchey speedmax delta 35's on my bikes, all of which are cross bikes. Smooth center tread with side knobs. $16 and 440 grams each. Lots of bad pavement, potholes, frost heaves, dirt road riding, on my commute. Probably too big for what your looking for. I also run Panaracer T-serv 25's on one set of wheels and have been happy with them.

singlecross


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

singlecross said:


> Ritchey speedmax delta 35's on my bikes, all of which are cross bikes. Smooth center tread with side knobs.



i've got a pair of speedmax 32's on my bike. i switch back and forth between those and some specialized turbo 26's. maybe i'm a complete moreon when it comes to these things, but i don't really notice much speed difference between the two. if i had to run just one tire, the speedmax would be it.

Edited to add: i'm a slowpoke and i likes me some dirt road riding. also, i'm easy to please. speedmaxes might suck for the general road riding population.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*sounds like we have similar taste in tires*



MB1 said:


> I like a medium width tire 700x26-28mm but wouldn't mind going wider. I run Panaracer T-Serv 700X28, Ruffy Tuffies 700X26 (actually very wide tires in spite of the nominal measurements) and my favorite Continental 2000s 700X28.


I've also liked the Conti 2000's for many years and for a little tougher tire Panaracer Paselas. I got a set of Hutchinson Top Speeds for about $20.00 apiece in 700x28 that I like better than either, but I haven't seen them on the market lately. They're not as wide as most 28's but are too tall to clear Chorus brakes so they hold a good deal of air. I find them both fast and comfortable. So far we've had only one slow leak and no real flats with a pair on one of my bikes and a pair on my wife's. 

If you find an easy rolling tire that's affordable and comfortable, post a recommendation. I'm satisfied with Mr Tuffy for flat resistance on the commuter, but, like you sometimes commute on my other bikes.


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

I use a cross bike as a regular ride that is equipped with Ritchey Speedmax Cross tires in a '32' width size. MB1, since you are planning on doing "lots of dirt this summer", you might consider cross tires as a possibilty. These particular tires are a semi slick that do provide good rolling on pavement as well as hard-packed dirt. They are under 400 grams and will likely be lighter than the various Schwalbe's, but the Schwalbe's will have much better puncture protection. Cross tires will not likely give the high mileage that you may get from the various Schwalbe tires (Supreme, Marathon, Plus). The Ritchey's cost much less and there is value for money in their purchase. As you are aware, tire choice involves lots of trade-offs. So far, Ebay has been my source for tires as LBSs in my geographic area tend to cater to the narrow-tire crowd or the mtb world.


----------



## Dale Brigham (Aug 23, 2002)

*Vittoria Zaffiro 700 X 28*

Have had 700 X 28 Vittoria Zaffiros on my and my wife's commuter/MUT/rainy-day road bikes (both are Kona Jake the Snakes) for over a year. Measure out to a true 28 mm wide. No punctures; no cuts; no problems. Good tread wear. Not crazy heavy (if you think 380 grams is "not crazy heavy" for a commuter tire). Reasonable ride quality. Cheap ($14 to $20).

We have had the 700 X 25 Zaffiros on our everyday road bikes since last September. Those have been equally satisfactory. Can't say anything negative about them, either.

Dale


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> I keep coming back to Michelins. The Carbons (now called Krylions) seem to provide a good compromise between performance and wear.


Agreed. I run the 23mms on all my bikes and it will be a long time before I even think about a change.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

Not much useful information from me I'm afraid. Conti Ultra gatorskins 23mm are what I run for my commuting and I've had OK luck with ****s recently. I'd like a wider tyre but nothing else will fit with the fenders on a Bianchi Veloce frame. Maybe when the fenders come off in a few weeks I could try a bigger tyre. Or maybe I just need another bike!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Fr Ted Crilly said:


> ......Or maybe I just need another bike!


That is a given around here. :thumbsup:

Anything worth doing is worth overdoing!


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

Sounds like you need some kind of cross tire or tire with a 'bit of tread.' 

Personnally at 203# I run 28mm Ultra Gatorskin on the back, but it is a little slick. Nice road tire, supple, and very little rolling resistance given its flat-resistance, but I wouldn't really use it in any serious dirt, either.

It will be interesting to see what you like when you finally find a match.





MB1 said:


> The Conti 4-Season and Bontrager tires wear out way too fast for me, I'm lucky to get 2 months out of a rear. I always had good luck with Michelins for racing. Gatorskins just aren't wide enough for what I am looking for (lots of dirt this summer).
> 
> I'll have to check out the Schwalbes.
> 
> Anyone run Avocet tires anymore?


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

I think you've already got the answer. The Panaracers have the toughness and width you're looking for. If you (can) run 32's, you can run them at 90 psi for extra comfort (you can do that with the 28's, too, but I don't think it's recommended). I've taken them off road with good success. They can't handle much mud, and for gravel and looseness, I'd recomend as wide as you can squeeze in there. I've used the 35's, too. Inflated to 85 psi, they were one of my favorite tires ever.


----------



## disraeli (Apr 29, 2007)

I interested in the Panaracer TG 1.5's but can't seem to find a weight on them. 

Anyone happen to know where that info can be found? 

TIA


----------



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

MB - 

Lots of options out there. My experiences:

*Vredestien Fortezza* - 700x25c - VERY fast...not long wearing...skinny...not very durable...did I mention fast?

*Avocet FasGrip Carbon 12* - 700x25c - Fast, good wear, fat for it's size, pretty good with flats considering it has no "flat resistant" belt or any of that. Probably my favorite on a bike that is *mostly* performance oriented

*Riv Ruffy Tuffy* - 700x28c - Rolls pretty well. Turns very nicely. Comfy at low PSI - I've never had a flat with them (1500 miles over varied terrain). Pricey. I can tell a difference at 23MPH + over the above speedwise

*Panaracer T-Serv* - 700x32c - Cushy, I've had flats with them. Good grip offroad. Nice tan sidewall. Good wearing. Kinda portly.

*Conti Top Touring* - 700x32c - Great tire. Wears FOREVER. Never gotten a flat. Rolls suprisingly well. But they don't make them anymore. I still try to get them on ebay when they come up. My favorite on a do it all bike.

Overview - it's hard to beat the Ruffies for a do it all tire. I did a hilly century on them yesterday at about 80 PSI and finished in about 6:15 overall (pretty good for me). I've done several miles on mild gravel roads in past on the tires with no negative results.

If the bike in mind was less performance oriented - I'd find some Top Tourings. Really a good tire.

If more performance oriented - I like the Avocet's - I actually may switch back for my main ride and keep the Top Tourings on my "rambling bike".

Never tried the Schwalbe's but they look interesting.

Good luck - Let us know what you decide 

LP


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

I ride with Conti Top Touring 2000's 700x28 on the fixed gear. Pretty much my all time favorite commuter tire. I still haven't forgiven Continental for discontinuing them. Ride great, puncture resistant, I'll roll over anything with them.

Maxxis re-fuse in 700x25 is my next fave. Have them on the Cross Check. Good flat resistance, roll nicely and cheap. I wish they made them in 700x28 though.


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

*650 x 28 C for Miss M's bike*



giro_man said:


> Re 650C tires, my son came across an ebay listing for "Bontrager Race X Lite Kevlar Beaded Tires. They measure 650 x 25 and weight about 200 grams each" which was a surprise to me because I have not seen 650C tires in a width larger than '23'. The ebay store is Rocky Mountain Cyclery. At the claimed weight of these tires, they probably don't have extra puncture protection hence the "Lite" description in the name.


I was just checking out Harris Cyclery and saw that there is a 650x28 tire by Terry, model Tellus St. It is descibed as: "At long last! A reasonable width tire to fit 650C wheels!
Actual width approximately 26 mm, 340 grams." It is nice to see that there is more choice!


----------



## opdeuce (Jun 29, 2006)

*avocet cross II*

i have avocet cross II 32c on the bike i commute most on (on beat to hell NJ roads) and really like them...i use em for riding on dirt MUTs and roads as well...cushy, feel solid in turns, dont feel too slow...no long term data, but i am getting another set for another bike


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I've been using Maxxis Refuse tires since last fall and they are fantastic. I'm not sure they come in widths wider than 23c


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

I have been running 700x35 Panaracer Pasela TG for the past six months since I built up my Long Haul Trucker. 

I love these tires. At first I felt like they were pretty sluggish. But once you get them going the inertia keeps them going. It is great if you have a pretty flat route, you never feel like you have to pedal.

I swapped out the 35mm for some 28mm to see if there was a difference. I couldn't stand the 28s. The felt like rocks and they seemed to slow down too fast. So I put the 35mm Paselas back on. I am thinking of going to the 37mm. Big tires are awesome.


----------

